# Completed Potty Popcorn Engine



## SBWHART (Nov 27, 2011)

Completed the Popcorn Engine this Morning.

Her's a few buity shots












I'll post a video tomorrow.

Pictures have come out a bit grainy they are razor sharp before i put them through fast stone, I'll also have aplay and try and get them a bit sharper.

but it don't look too bad.

Stew


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent job Stew!

I love the red on that engine!

 :bow:


Dave


----------



## peatoluser (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with Dave. Superb job.
Really enjoyed the build thread and looking forward to the video

peter


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 27, 2011)

Congratulations Stew.---a real beauty!!!----Brian


----------



## Captain Jerry (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW! You really know how to complete a project! What a beauty!

Jerry


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Chaps

These are sharper pics, I'm just getting to grips with my new lap top, and didn't quite have fast stone set correct
















Stew


----------



## Harold Lee (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW!!!!

What a beautiful engine.... I agree with the others. your workmanship is superb and the red color really sets it off.

Congratulations on a great project.

Harold


----------



## smfr (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice! It was great seeing this come together! :bow: :bow:

Simon


----------



## Foozer (Nov 27, 2011)

Its an eye grabber, nice job

Robert


----------



## jonesie (Nov 27, 2011)

stew a first class job, a fine piece of workmanship .i keep getting closer to being done with mine . then need to do the governor. thanks for showing the pics now waiting for the video. jonesie


----------



## Maryak (Nov 27, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## SBWHART (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments and support guys

jonesie:- Looking forward to seeing your engine. I'll be going through the drawings over the next few day's, then if any one wants a copy, particularly of the governor etc, all they have to do is PM or email and i'll pass them on.

Well her's the video

[ame]http://youtu.be/YeJjQCjNys4[/ame]

Enjoy

Stew


----------



## lazylathe (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW!!!! th_confused0052

Love all the little details that you added to the engine Stew!!! ;D

The whistle is really cool!!!
As well as the detailing on the valve plate cover!
And the base too!!!

Andrew


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations Stew, another beautiful engine!


----------



## metalmad (Nov 28, 2011)

great Job Stew 
she is a real beauty :bow:
Pete


----------



## Path (Nov 28, 2011)

Stew ...

Another great build ... it absolutely amazing how you can build these engines. :bow:
I only wish I will be able to do same ... 
Also nice video ...

So ... what is your next project?


Pat


----------



## steamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats Stew!

Love the video!

Dave


----------



## SBWHART (Jan 27, 2012)

Check this link out http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


Stew


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 27, 2012)

sbwhart  said:
			
		

> Check this link out http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/



Congratulations on the publishing of your engine Stew.
Gail in NM


----------



## Ken I (Jan 27, 2012)

That's a really great looker - the attention to detail makes it outstanding.

Drool, drool, drool......

Ken


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats Stew.

Very Nice. Like the materials and paint and finish. Very nice touch with the whistle!

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 27, 2012)

Stew----I haven't seen the article, but congratulations. I have had a couple of my engines published in the Home Shop Machinist, and it is both rewarding and gratifying to see my work published in a magazine, and I'm sure its the same for you. I asked George bullis to include a link to my website with my articles, and I have had the most amazing email and telephone exchanges with people all over the world who build from my plans. You do very nice work, and I enjoy reading your posts. ---Brian Rupnow


----------



## SBWHART (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments Guys.

I was realy quite suprized how soon the article was published after i submitted it. From comments made by the editor on the forum though, I think they are running short of suitable articles.

Brian:- I understand what you mean, there is a couple of guys that have been intouch through emails, who are building the overcrank engine.

Stew


----------



## doubletop (Jan 27, 2012)

I got home last night to find my latest copy of ME had arrived and there you were on the cover (well the engine was).

Another fantastic job Stew, you're on a bit of a roll there. What's next?

regards

Pete


----------



## Path (Jan 27, 2012)

Job well done ... Thm:


Pat H.


----------

